# Various Pictures from NMC Shows



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Please feel free to add to this thread if you have more show pictures!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Ooooooooh I wish our shows were this large.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome photos!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

People! Mousies! People with mousies!

But who are they? Where are they from? What did they win, for for what?

Inquiring minds like mine want to know.

The writer in me wants to know everything; who, what, where, when and especially HOW.

Can you tell I had fresh ground coffee with dessert a half an hour ago?


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Very nice, thank you for sharing. The shows look so well run and organized.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I actually spotted some people I know in these ones lol! That BIS Tan is stunning!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's a few more...


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Aaaah, look at me all hard at work despite my RAGING hangover :lol:

Great pictures, thanks for posting them


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

All the bedding everywhere! And... dogs at mouse shows? So very interesting! Thank you again!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep, we've had many a doggy visitor as long as the show secs give permission. They're all very well behaved though. That particular dog is one of SarahC's French bulldogs


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Dogs and Crows, y'know...the norm :lol:

Managed to miss me completely in those pics  hiding in one of them!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah yes, how could I forget about the crow! When I judged in Poland there was a cat show taking place in the room next door and we had a hairless (sphinx?) cat come to visit and look round the room :lol:


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Mice! Soo many people of varying ages and genders! What a wonderful event that looked to be!


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Interesting pictures. I wouldn't want to clean up afterwards though!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks like so much fun! Wish we had shows in Denmark...


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Going to my first AFRMA show in a couple weeks. It will be interesting to see the differences. I'll try to post some pics. So that's you doing the tallying Sarah? Thanks for the pics!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Laigaie said:


> And... dogs at mouse shows?


It's my dog at my show (jointly with SarahY and WoodWitch) so no permissions needed.There was a big mess at the end but we are doing it all again this year


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahY said:


> Aaaah, look at me all hard at work despite my RAGING hangover :lol:


The apple tango saved the day.


----------

